
Siberia experiences 100 degrees Fahrenheit ( 38.78 degrees Celcius) - solarengineer
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/arctic-records-its-hottest-temperature-ever-2020-06-20/
======
necovek
I've long said we should prepare for global warming by buying holiday beach
houses in Siberia while they are cheap.

The only problem is knowing where the beach will end up being.

